
Nearly Half of Men Say They Do Most of the Home Schooling. 3% of Women Agree - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/upshot/pandemic-chores-homeschooling-gender.html
======
downerending
Seems like flamebait.

A modestly more interesting set of questions would ask how spouses _feel_
about their level of contribution. If you don't feel like you're getting the
short end of the stick, you're probably not. Couples continually strike a
balance as to what's fair overall, and few marriages survive when this doesn't
happen.

